# Survival game



## Zacklem

Imagine you are in a survival situation. What would you of packed if you were more cautious? It is not a specific environment, so you must pack for any condition. Pick 10 items you would take.

I would take a knife, a first aid kit, fire steel, fishing line, paper clips, plastic wrap, paracord items, flashlight, a pan for cooking, and a container.


----------



## MrParacord

My list (of items I currently own)

1. Columbia jacket
2. Swiss Gear backpack
3. Change of clothes 
4. FAK
5. Leatherman New Wave
6. Mechanix gloves
7. CRKT Crawford Kasper
8. Wallet
9. Cellphone (Galaxy S5)
10. Firesteel.com firesteel
11. My EDC paracord bracelet
12. 400 ft of paracord
13. Cotton balls and lip balm
14. Bic lighters

If using a vehicle I would take my sleeping bag, water, and axe.


----------



## havasu

MrParacord said:


> My list (of items I currently own)
> 
> 1. Columbia jacket
> 2. Swiss Gear backpack
> 3. Change of clothes
> 4. FAK
> 5. Leatherman New Wave
> 6. Mechanix gloves
> 7. CRKT Crawford Kasper
> 8. Wallet
> 9. Cellphone (Galaxy S5)
> 10. Firesteel.com firesteel
> 11. My EDC paracord bracelet
> 12. 400 ft of paracord
> 13. Cotton balls and lip balm
> 14. Bic lighters
> 
> If using a vehicle I would take my sleeping bag, water, and axe.


Great list but I myself would include my favorite weapon... my Glock .40 cal.


----------



## Zacklem

MrParacord said:


> My list (of items I currently own)
> 
> 1. Columbia jacket
> 2. Swiss Gear backpack
> 3. Change of clothes
> 4. FAK
> 5. Leatherman New Wave
> 6. Mechanix gloves
> 7. CRKT Crawford Kasper
> 8. Wallet
> 9. Cellphone (Galaxy S5)
> 10. Firesteel.com firesteel
> 11. My EDC paracord bracelet
> 12. 400 ft of paracord
> 13. Cotton balls and lip balm
> 14. Bic lighters
> 
> If using a vehicle I would take my sleeping bag, water, and axe.



Nice.


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> Great list but I myself would include my favorite weapon... my Glock .40 cal.


Ever since I held the Glock .40 cal I was in love with it. It's still on my wish list of guns.


----------



## SirDonB

OK, I will play...

I only need to grab one thing in a survival situation... my BOB (Bug Out Bag). It contains everything I need for 72 hours on my own.

depending on the exact situation, if able to, I would grab the keys to my BOV (Bug Out Vehicle).

other than that there is the family of course and their BOBs


----------



## MrParacord

SirDonB said:


> OK, I will play...
> 
> I only need to grab one thing in a survival situation... my BOB (Bug Out Bag). It contains everything I need for 72 hours on my own.
> 
> depending on the exact situation, if able to, I would grab the keys to my BOV (Bug Out Vehicle).
> 
> other than that there is the family of course and their BOBs


Everything like what?


----------



## Zacklem

SirDonB said:


> OK, I will play...
> 
> 
> 
> I only need to grab one thing in a survival situation... my BOB (Bug Out Bag). It contains everything I need for 72 hours on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the exact situation, if able to, I would grab the keys to my BOV (Bug Out Vehicle).
> 
> 
> 
> other than that there is the family of course and their BOBs



What's in your BOB?


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Multitool, paracord, box of clif bars, bear spray, kabar bk-2 knife, first aid kit, firesteel, heavy duty lighter, crank flashlight, flare gun


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

ThePrepDerp2 said:


> Multitool, paracord, box of clif bars, bear spray, kabar bk-2 knife, first aid kit, firesteel, heavy duty lighter, crank flashlight, flare gun



But that's just my bob I would also bring my hunting shotgun, one box of .410 ammo, my car obviously, my Pulaski, and another box of clif bars XD


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

ThePrepDerp2 said:


> But that's just my bob I would also bring my hunting shotgun, one box of .410 ammo, my car obviously, my Pulaski, and another box of clif bars XD



Duh! I'm such an idiot my huge survival container with first aid food and water galore! I'm so stupid sometimes


----------

